# Changing Tivo IP to match new router



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

Here we go again!

I just upgraded my broadband to the next package up (10mb) and so have received my free router, which is the latest - v9 - of the WGR614 that I had previously.

However, this is changed my network settings.

Before:

```
Router Status 
  
Account Name WGR614v4 
Firmware Version  V5.0_07 
  
Internet Port  
MAC Address  00:09:5b:df:5b:7b 
IP Address  80.x.xx.xxx 
DHCP  DHCP Client 
IP Subnet Mask  255.255.252.0 
Domain Name Server 
194.168.4.100
194.168.8.100
  
LAN Port 
MAC Address  00:09:5b:df:5b:7a 
IP Address  192.168.0.1 
DHCP  On 
IP Subnet Mask  255.255.255.0 
  
Wireless Port  
Name (SSID) theannex 
Region Europe 
Channel 6 
Mode g only 
Wireless AP On 
Broadcast Name On
```
Now:

```
Router Status 
  
Account Name WGR614V9 
Hardware Version V9 
Firmware Version  V1.0.11_1.0.1VGUK 
  
Internet Port  
MAC Address  00:22:3F:1A:F8:BD 
IP Address  86.xx.xxx.xx 
DHCP  DHCPClient 
IP Subnet Mask  255.255.252.0 
Domain Name Server 
 194.168.4.100
194.168.8.100
 
  
LAN Port 
MAC Address  00:22:3F:1A:F8:BC 
IP Address  192.168.1.1 
DHCP  ON 
IP Subnet Mask  255.255.255.0 
  
Wireless Port  
Name (SSID) theannex 
Region Europe 
Channel 06 
Mode g only 
Wireless AP ON 
Broadcast Name ON
```
Not knowing much about networking, what do I need to change on my Tivo (and the WPS606 for that matter!) to get things working with my new router?

Just the IP address (by the looks of it!)?

Thanks.


----------



## rickynumber18 (Feb 28, 2007)

Hi Carl. When I updated my modem/router recently I just ran (via Telnet) nic_config_tivo (Ethernet Options No. 2) and altered my IP address to one within the range of my new modem/router. That was it. Nothing more and it worked a-okay. 

I did this before disconnecting my old modem/router so I could still talk to TiVo via Telnet. As soon as I'd committed the change I lost my connection and it wasn't restored until I plugged the new modem/router.


----------



## Craig Arthur (Mar 11, 2002)

Alternatively change the IP address of the new router to match your old range..?

Possibly easier depending on how many fixed IP addresses you have on the network.


----------



## Mark Bennett (Sep 17, 2001)

Craig Arthur said:


> Alternatively change the IP address of the new router to match your old range..?
> 
> Possibly easier depending on how many fixed IP addresses you have on the network.


That's what I'd do...

IP Address 192.168.*0*.1


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

Hmmm. Never thought of that, except I don't think I can.


----------



## rickynumber18 (Feb 28, 2007)

Try my idea. It should work and I think it's easier than giving your modem/router a new IP range, as you say if you can. I've not been able to on any of my recent models.


----------



## RichardJH (Oct 7, 2002)

Carl when you access the router setup via 192.168.1.1 (the netgear default IP ) can you go to advanced/ Lan IP setup and change the IP to what you want 192.168.0.1.

The close the browser window and re login using 192.168.0.1.


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

Okay. I did that and it worked. However, the Tivo is not really the problem. I can't seem to reconfigure my Wireless Bridge.










1. It's right next to the Router; signal strength @ 99%
2. It IS on
3. No mis-match!
4. They do match!

If I continue and do it manually, I don't know what subnet mask to use as I can't use the same one as another device and any other numbers I enter don't work


----------



## ColinYounger (Aug 9, 2006)

Carl - if you've changed the IP address on the router as suggested in post #7, you'll need to reboot the bridge as well so that it gets a new IP address from the router.

IOW, The bridge is probably still on a 192.168.1.x address.


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

Yeah. It's been un-plugged a few times since I changed the IP 

So anyway, I can connect the Bridge to my Router and log into it. However, even if I change the Wireless Settings manually, it still doesn't work. Check this out.

These are my _correct_ wireless settings:


and here's the resulting wireless signal; non-existant


It's very fustrating 

Of course, it has to be something _really_ simple that I'm missing


----------



## RichardJH (Oct 7, 2002)

Not sure if it could be the problem BUT when you changed the IP address did you change the subnet to 255.255.255.0 at the same time


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

Nope. Only ever changed the IP.

Hmmm. So now the Subnet Mask on both the Router LAN Port _and_ the Bridge is the same. That can't be good; right? Which should I change and to what, if necessary?


----------



## ColinYounger (Aug 9, 2006)

Your subnet mask is fine - it tells your router\bridge what other addresses it can 'see' on your LAN.

255 means 'exactly what I have in this spot'. 0 means 'any number 0-255'. So 255.255.255.0 means it can see other IP addresses in the 192.168.0.x range.

If it was 255.255.0.0, it could see 192.168.x.x. Get the idea?

Limiting it's range to just one set of numbers (255.255.255.0) is _good_.


----------



## ColinYounger (Aug 9, 2006)

Carl - where do you tell your bridge what channel to listen on? Your router is broadcasting on channel 6.


----------



## Pugwash (May 23, 2003)

Someone needs to write a good guide to setting up home networks. It's fairly simple when you've done it a few times but I'm guessing for the average person it's black magic?


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

Well I don't know how I did it, but it's all working again now; and on the original IP. So I'm both  and


----------



## RichardJH (Oct 7, 2002)

Well done Carl. And another well done for starting and finishing a thread that has not been hijacked by P


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

Just got my new v9 WGR614 through from Virgin Media (rented this time!) and, once again, have lost Web access to my Tivo.


```
Current/New Configuration:
timing setting = optimal
mac address    = 00:0B:AD:25:59:F8
ip address     = 192.168.0.200
ip subnet mask = 255.255.255.0
ip gateway     = 192.168.1.1
debug level    = off
daily call     = dialup
```
I have set up DynDNS in the new router as well as the correct Port Forwarding. However, I suspect that the problem is that the IP Gateway doesn't match the IP address; with the latter being on .1.nnn and the former on .0.nnn

Assuming I'm right, I'm sure I have tried changing it but can't seem to get it to take 

Hang on.... I just noticed that, in my router, the LAN Port is on 192.168.0.1 so I can't change the Gateway to that now, can I? Choose another digit?


----------



## BrianHughes (Jan 21, 2001)

cwaring said:


> Just got my new v9 WGR614 through from Virgin Media (rented this time!) and, once again, have lost Web access to my Tivo.
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


Hi Carl - Your router lan ip is 192.168.0.1 so that's the gateway you need to set the Tivo to. ie you need:
ip address = 192.168.0.200
ip subnet mask = 255.255.255.0
ip gateway = 192.168.0.1
on your Tivo.

HTH
Brian


----------



## Cainam (May 25, 2004)

You were right the first time 

If the IP address of your router is 192.168.0.1, that is EXACTLY what you need to put in the Tivo as the gateway address.

So you will have
router IP = 192.168.0.1
Tivo IP = 192.168.0.200
Tivo gateway = 192.168.0.1

The problem is a bug with the cachecard software - unless you set it to network it always forgets the gateway address and puts 192.168.1.1 in there, regardless of what you saved.

Change it to network, change the gateway to 0.1 and try again!


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

YES! Grassy arse.


----------



## ColinYounger (Aug 9, 2006)

Hey Carl - Don't take this the wrong way; how come you get through so many routers? I've had the same one for years and years... 

I'm starting to feel a little left out.


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

Huh? This is only my second!


----------



## verses (Nov 6, 2002)

Third surely?! ("Don't call me shirley")

There's the one you had originally, then the one you got that started this thread (19/09) then the one you got that revived the thread (24/11) 

Ian


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

Nope. Two routers and one Wireless Bridge.


----------

